# WTB Remington 887 Nitro Mag



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Looking for any feedback from anyone that owns a Remington 887 Nitro Mag. Checked one out over the weekend and I really like it. If you have one and could give me the pros and cons it would be appreciated.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

AF, looks like a nice gun. My brother just bought a 887 tactical - all black with rail mounts, extended magazine and serrated choke tube to use for door breaching or as a strike weapon. it has the super cell recoil pad on it also for the 3.5" magnums. Have not shot it yet due to all the rain. let us now if you pick one up.


----------



## montyhound (May 10, 2011)

I'd probably pass. See below. 



> The new for 2009 Remington NitroMag 887, is the worst shotgun I've tested in a decade. There are no runners-up, as the Remington 887 attempt is in a class of its own. The details of the Remington 887 are something that most people wouldn't believe.


http://randywakeman.com/ClunkerOf2009Award.htm


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. Leaning more toward the Benelli.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i have an 870 and a m887 i would go with 870 for sure i love my 887 but 870 still better


----------

